# Witty shop/business names



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I find some shop/business names amusing and clever with their word play. Here's some i have encountered -

Grate expectations - a fire place/boilers shop

Mary's Plaice - Fishmonger

Lean on Len - Butcher's shop

The Plaice to be - Fish and chip shop

Do you have any to share? 
__________________
''Let off some steam Bennett!'' (Arnold shwarznegger one liner from Commando)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Kev's codpiece - fish and chip shop.

P**n's Kitchen - chinese takeaway


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Adam's Ribs


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Big Fish Grill
Jungle Jims


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Big Chub the Master Baiter: Fishing Supplies.

I am not kidding.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Wok this way

a Chinese food place


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't know if this one is intentional, but:










is a classic.
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/127/336356964_ae283ba4fd.jpg


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Mow-Town (they sell lawn mowers)


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

pita said:


> Big Chub the Master Baiter: Fishing Supplies.
> 
> I am not kidding.


:haha

Curl Up and Dye - hair salon

The Codfather - fish and chip shop


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

pita said:


> Big Chub the Master Baiter: Fishing Supplies.
> 
> I am not kidding.


OMG, that's hilarious! :lol

Backtalk - Chiropractic Clinic

Uncommon Ground - Coffee Shop


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

pita said:


> I don't know if this one is intentional, but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

These are hilarious guys:clap


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

These are a few we have in Upstate NY:
Funk 'n Waffles 
http://www.funknwaffles.com/

Pastabilities 
http://www.pastabilities.com/

Fat Nancys Tackle Shop 
http://www.fatnancystackle.com/

Pedals & Petals 
http://pedalsandpetals.com/


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Backtalk - Chiropractic Clinic


lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Grapes of Ruth - wine/spirits.
Mane Contenders - hair salon
The Good Feet Store - shoes/athleticware
Pirates' Whip - Ice Cream Store
Sound Waves - car stereo shop.
Pep Boys - auto repair/supply store
Menard's - home improvement store
Gadzooks - stationery/greeting card store.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Grapes of Ruth - wine/spirits.
Mane Contenders - hair salon
The Good Feet Store - shoes/athleticware
Pirates' Whip - Ice Cream Store
Sound Waves - car stereo shop.
Pep Boys - auto repair/supply store
Menard's - home improvement store
Gadzooks - stationery/greeting card store.


----------

